# Duke learned a new trick!



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

My cutie is doing great with his tricks... now if I could just get him to poop outside!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I'm dying here. WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!!! Just send him over to NC and I'll teach him how not to poop inside. In the meanwhile you can have Pablo and teach him the wave and tissue trick please. Thanks.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMGosh..Duke is not only adorable, but a very smart boy!! :clap2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How cute is that!!! 
Okay Harley & Seymour will be sitting in front of the computer for the next little while until they learn the wave goodbye trick....that is fantastic :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG that is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! Seamus & Fin will be planted at this computer too!!!!!! Duke is just tooooooo cute for words :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

So adorable...he looks like the thinner and better trained version of my Marley, LOL Love the tissue trick!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Wow!*

Oh my goodness, Duke is a cutie. How in the world do you do that. I love Murphy to death but I don't think he could learn that, but then his mamma is not the brightest crayon in the box:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Duke IS a good boy! I'm sure he's trainer is pretty good too. :biggrin1: Love the tricks. Thank you for sharing that with us!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and I really like how he had to shred that tissue  Definitely a hav trait!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Wonderful! What restraint Duke showed with that tissue! I like it that he got a little shredding in before it was all said and done. ha!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful tricks! What a clever boy, and his momma is too! 

Okay, you'll have to keep adding to this post now with all Duke's new tricks. How old is he?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nicely done Duke and Mommy! I'll have to try some of those tricks with Miss Thang. I was wondering why you had the tissue box nearby...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a smart little guy!~ :biggrin1:
Welcome to the forum, Duke is adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!! Duke is such a smarty!


----------



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*

 He is 6 months old. He is learning another new trick this evening to say "Thank you" for all the really nice comments!


----------



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Duke takes a bow*

Duke says "thank you"! He only learned it this evening, so we are still using the treat to lure him....:biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Duke, you are soooo very welcome and THANK you for sharing all your GREAT tricks with us...LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwwww-some. Duke is just adorable. what a quiet gentle sweetie pie... How did you teach him to get you a tissue? Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see more.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing! I love the Bye, Bye.....and the High Five.....we have to work on those two tricks! You did a wonderful job teaching him, we are so proud of you. It takes a lot of patience to teach tricks and then it is soooooooooooooooooo wonderful when they finally do the trick on their own.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You have done a great job with Duke. You need to post the video's in the "Tricks and Training" thread so we can all keep up with what our furbabies are leaning. Congrats on a smart little guy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great job. What a cutie Duke is, and SO smart. Wonderful video! 
I empathize re the poop; Heath is almost 8 months and still does that, and he's bright as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Duke, what a polite boy you are, too!! You're welcome!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't he smart! 
I am also impressed with his *not shredding the tissue* trick!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You are VERY welcome, Duke! What a cutie.


----------

